# HDPE Sideshooter Mod



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

I did a review on the HDPE Sideshooter that I got from You'llshootyereyeout about a week ago. Since then, I have been doing some modifications so that it can fit my hand more comfortably. Once again, I have small hands and I'm missing part of my pinky. I had never worked with Up-cycled HDPE material and I have to say that this stuff is tuff. Much tougher and stronger than regular HDPE. I reduced that distance of the pinch grip and removed some material from the handle so that my fingers and pinky could get a better grip. I tried using the pinky hole but it didn't feel comfortable even after the modifications. I also add an extra cuff to the bottom of the single looped band. Now, it says in place and I can shoot it sideways. I was going to set up this shooter with bands, but the tubes are shooting so good, that I am just going to leave it as you see it in the picture. I grabbed a handful of 3/8 steel, set up an aluminum beer bottle, and walked back 10 meters. I was able to hit 11/14. With a little more practice I will be able to improve on that number. I was very pleased with the sideshooter before the modifications. Now, the sideshooter is more comfortable to hold and my accuracy has gone up, which makes my shooting sessions more enjoyable. Thanks again Matt for an awesome shooter.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice mods on your shooter,they look very cool,Matt makes some sweet shooters


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Looks like it fits well now. I'm gonna get me one of those!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm so happy that you like it! And that you made it custom is awesome. It'so funny you did about the same thing I did in the next step of this design. Here is a shot of the next shooter I'm going to sell. See how similar the handles are! Great minds! The extra cuffs on the looped tubes is awesom!! Look for that to be used by a lot of people. Great mod! With the fogettaboutit pinky ring shooter one only use the base of the pinky and not the tip. That might be an even better fit.


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

That one looks like it might work. The pinky hole is set a bit higher. Very nice.


----------



## Mr23779 (Oct 30, 2014)

Great mod idea, Tacnak! Just did it to my YSYEO "Captain America" SS using some leftover TBG strips.


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

Glad you liked it. I tried it two different way. The first way was snug against the fork with very little movement. I also gave it some slack and it was able to move freely around the fork. I preferred the snug fit. It allowed more consistence between shots. When it was free, it often got stuck at odd angles even jumped the fork to the OTT position.

Milo


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

This seems to be a really good design. Thanks for sharing.


----------

